# spacer chip??



## sarahelizabeth (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a weird problem with my car. I have had the SEL come on 3 times. each time at a 200 mile interval. I took it to two differnt places for diag. both places said no problems. The third time i took it to a dealer. They said need new vent control valve and spacer chip sensor whatever thing. what in the heck do these things do? And why did the two prior places not catch this. They had said no codes came up. But the dealer said code P1491? Just needs some explaination on this? BTW the car runs great. 99 with 95,000 miles.


----------

